# how to save my apps since im getting a new phone



## 93fuelslut

Gotta send off my d3 and there gonna send me another d3....but how do I save these apps to put on the new d3? Backing up apps thru astro is just saving apps to the current phone


----------



## marleyinoc

93fuelslut said:


> Gotta send off my d3 and there gonna send me another d3....but how do I save these apps to put on the new d3? Backing up apps thru astro is just saving apps to the current phone


your paid apps are remembered by Google and will redownload...

I thought Astro, like titanium backup, had option where to store (if you don't want to redownload) or you could move them to external sd card or PC


----------



## harajyuks

just take your memory card out of the phone your sending back... Ive done this on every warranty exchange I have every executed and never had a problem.


----------



## EricErK

93fuelslut said:


> Gotta send off my d3 and there gonna send me another d3....but how do I save these apps to put on the new d3? Backing up apps thru astro is just saving apps to the current phone


get root, get safestrap,back up, put folder on desktop,get new phone put that on internal storage, root, boot into safestrap and back up
*REMBER TO SBF / FASTBOOT YOUR PHONE BEFORE SENDING BACK AND RIDDING ALL UR PERSONAL INFO FROM UR INTERNAL STORAGES*​


----------



## 93fuelslut

How do u save apps to ur sd card then to do that? Cause when I move apps to my sd card it doesn't work that way...

I've already made a back up....but how do u transfer the file to ur desktop?


----------



## Yonnor

93fuelslut said:


> How do u save apps to ur sd card then to do that? Cause when I move apps to my sd card it doesn't work that way...
> 
> I've already made a back up....but how do u transfer the file to ur desktop?


Plug your phone into the computer, select USB Mass Storage and move files from phone to desktop.


----------



## 93fuelslut

OK I'll give it a shot tomorrow... but how do u save apps to ur sd card


----------



## mttdennis4191

Market- appsaver by Gregory house

Sent from my "old" Eris running ICS


----------



## nu2droid

Titanium backup (just change save locations in preferences)
Also Androzip (free on market) will let you select apps and make backups.


----------



## 93fuelslut

Nu2droid.......by doing that, that just backs up apps to this phone...but thanks tho...
OK I'll give it a shot on my lunch break


----------



## 93fuelslut

Nu2droid.......I was talking abt androzip btw


----------



## Yonnor

Also you can do what I did when my keyboard pooped out. Make a nandroid, then restore it on your new phone. Probably the easiest thing you could do. lol


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Why not just backup the entire ROM and CPU it from the sd card to your PC then restore everything when you get the new phone.


----------



## 93fuelslut

yea I made a back up from d3 safe strap but only thought it would back up everything on that phone...
so if I made a back up on this phone and send it off, get the new phone, root it then go into clock work mod and hit restore and everything will be there?


----------



## 93fuelslut

What's "CPU" stand for?


----------



## fakiesk8r333

93fuelslut said:


> What's "CPU" stand for?


I meant copy lol. Made a nandroid then CPU that to the PC then I've the new phone comes in copy it back to your phone then just restore it. You might have to recreate that directory for cwm to recognize the backup. I can't remember


----------



## 93fuelslut

When I transfer that file back to the new phone, where do I save it to...?...and when I do save it to the phone just go into cwm and hit restore?


----------



## Yonnor

Well the backup should be saved to your SD card right? (I'm not sure where Safestrap saves to)

You should just be able to root the new phone, install the recovery, then reboot into recovery and restore


----------



## 93fuelslut

OK awesome... how will I know if safe strap saves to my sd card? 
And that appsaver app by Gregory house keeps foreclosing so that's not gonna work...


----------



## EricErK

93fuelslut said:


> What's "CPU" stand for?


Central Processing Unit


----------



## nu2droid

Androzip makes a backup of the apps you choose and stores it in a folder call "app-backup". I have mine set to backup on the sd card. (And if it automatically goes to the internal, you can just copy amnd past to ext card). I have restored my apps dozens of time thru diffenert roms and 2 different phones.
TB is the same way. By default it backs up to the int card, but you can easily copy and past to ext card.
Give it a try, has not failed me yet..


----------



## 93fuelslut

OK cool, I went an made a back up using android and in settings I went to app back up and says it's saved to my sd card anyways..... well when I get my new phone how do I load em back up?


----------



## Yonnor

93fuelslut said:


> OK awesome... how will I know if safe strap saves to my sd card?
> And that appsaver app by Gregory house keeps foreclosing so that's not gonna work...


Use root explorer and look for the safestrap backup folder.


----------



## nu2droid

You can use root explorer or simular, find the app-backup folder and install them. (Tap on each and hit install)

Hope it helps


----------



## 93fuelslut

OK. I'll try it when I get the new phone...but When I dig up the folder I hit open ofcourse and then will it give me the option to install apps?


----------



## nu2droid

Yup.
Just go to settings-applications and check the "unknown sources" box first.
Then just tap each to install. That's it.
And if u use tb, just go in and do the restore of the apps. (If you use tb, you might want to restore just the apps not the data, if the operating system isn't the same it can cause issues)

Enjoy, hope it helps.


----------



## 93fuelslut

OK thanks pimp... sending off my phone tomorrow


----------



## 93fuelslut

Gonna swap d3's tonight.... got my cwm back up and titanium back up saved to my laptop....so how do I transfer those files to my sd card to put in my phone??

And once I put the sd card in my phone how do I extract the files to restore everything?


----------



## Yonnor

93fuelslut said:


> Gonna swap d3's tonight.... got my cwm back up and titanium back up saved to my laptop....so how do I transfer those files to my sd card to put in my phone??
> 
> And once I put the sd card in my phone how do I extract the files to restore everything?


You don't need to extract anything, just root, install the bootstrap, boot into recovery and restore your CWM Backup


----------



## 93fuelslut

OK thanks man.....ima give it a shot when I get off work.....how does it transfer over like that?


----------

